

Ask HN: Who is behind padmapper? - bluegene

I loved this site when I was searching for an apartment. I'm curious to know who is behind it
======
ericd
Hey, one of PadMapper's users told me this was here. Glad it was helpful!

EDIT: And by that I mean samstave told me this was here.

~~~
27182818284
Just wanted to say that I have used it with success and passed it on to
others. It is solid. Love it.

~~~
ericd
Awesome! I love hearing about people actually _getting places_ as a result of
using it (and doing a lot of legwork, obviously). That "x people found places
using this" is something I don't get to see in Google analytics. Thanks for
letting me know.

------
latch
This is a google search away..come on people...
[http://valleyloop.com/2010/10/11/qa-with-founder-of-
padmappe...](http://valleyloop.com/2010/10/11/qa-with-founder-of-padmapper-
com/)

~~~
bluegene
Thanks for the link. I was searching PadMapper site for the story.

------
samstave
I IM'd him with this thread to see if he wants to come ping you...

